# Wire strippers - off the Journeyman's list of tools?



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm taking a course through the Local 353 JAC and the instructor asked us not to have wire strippers when we bring in our tools to do the practical part of the course. He said they recently were taken off the Journeyman's list and so apprentices don't need them either. We should use our knife.

I was just wondering when this decided and what the reasoning behind it is. I didn't get a chance to ask him today before I went home. Aren't these a very useful tool? All the guys at my company use wire strippers and I don't think they are going to change soon. Is this just my local?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

WTF??

You mean like ringing the insulation with linemans then squeezing it off?


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Journeymen and apprentices are required to have wire strippers here. Ideal #45120 or equivalent.

Pre-apprenticeship term 1 and 2 do not require wire strippers but we're getting a complete set of apprentice tools anyway. No point in not getting them unless you plan on not becoming an apprentice.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

They asked you NOT to have them???? I can see requiring that you have a certain tool, but to say you cannot have one is a joke. 

What, is a T-strippers too fast or something?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

They were not recently taken off the list, they were never put on the list in the first place! Every JW and apprentice I work with has a pair! No way I am using my knife on stranded T-90 on size 10AWG and smaller.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't really understand the logic either. I am going to ask tomorrow exactly where it says this and what the logic is. Regardless of the 'ruling' , once the course is over and I get back to work, I'm putting my strippers(Gardner Bender w/ noncontact AC detector) back in my pouch. I need them to do my job.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Use a _knife?_ That's hilarious. :w00t: Do they also make you get into a time machine to take you back to 1930?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup, I don't think anyone will give you sh!t in the field for having them! I don't think its very wise to strip smaller wire with a knife...you can cut yourself more easily and there is more risk of damage to small wires.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

properly used set of lineman's will strip wire but why bother? Strippers are great.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have worked with older dudes that can strip wire with a knife pretty damn fast....but I'll take my strippers thanks lol


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Plus it's much more dangerous to strip live conductors with a knife anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Plus it's much more dangerous to strip live conductors with a knife anyway. :whistling2:


 
Gee, Pete, don't you know those Yoonyun boys have such great bennies, including dental, they just use their teeth?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Gee, Pete, don't you know those Yoonyun boys have such great bennies, including dental, they just use their teeth?


Good point. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Gee, Pete, don't you know those Yoonyun boys have such great bennies, including dental, they just use their teeth?


 hail, they-ur so tuff they caint geyut shokked!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

i think its great that they are teaching them to strip with a knife. Its something they should know.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Use a _knife?_ That's hilarious. :w00t: Do they also make you get into a time machine to take you back to 1930?


Not without 3 rolls of tape you're not getting in that time machine. :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

wildleg said:


> i think its great that they are teaching them to strip with a knife. Its something they should know.


So would stripping wire with your teeth.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

somewhat off topic but...... I met someone who would "file" some stuff with his razor knife. He also said he would never put a file to a piece of uni-strut. I was instructed to always file everything I cut.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't see wasting the time to file a piece of strut - I keep a grinder around for that. I don't file every piece tho - just the ones that are going to get somebody (like free standing racks)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I watched an electrician on Friday skin 500 kcmil with a plumbers tubing cutter, did not ring the wire and made a clean cut.

Different.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wildleg said:


> i think its great that they are teaching them to strip with a knife. Its something they should know.


Yes thats true. But on larger wire, not wire that will fit into a stripper. Knowing how to strip a cable end with a knife is something every apprentice and journeyman should know. You do not (should not) ring it either.



wildleg said:


> I can't see wasting the time to file a piece of strut - I keep a grinder around for that. I don't file every piece tho - just the ones that are going to get somebody (like free standing racks)


Grinder? Never met one electrician that carried a grinder around. Rough edges should come off though. Its a safety issue during construction and after. I can see having a side grinder on the ground if you are prefabbing strut for large projects. 



brian john said:


> I watched an electrician on Friday skin 500 kcmil with a plumbers tubing cutter, did not ring the wire and made a clean cut.
> 
> Different.


Different yes. Never met an electrician that carried a tubing cutter around. Better watch him. He may be using it on EMT. :whistling2:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I would have to look, but I do not think strippers are on our tool list, but certainly not banned. We have one contractor that supplies a tool box to most of their people with tools they want everyone to have, but are not on the list. Lead anchor set tool, couple bits, tap handle, and a really crappy pair of strippers. I have not seen anyone using a pair that was from the box though.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

If you're prefabing strut nothing beats a wire wheel on a bench grinder. It's faster than a file and does a better job.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Never met an electrician that carried a tubing cutter around. Better watch him. He may be using it on EMT. :whistling2:


I'm one, not for EMT, but for coreline used in the concrete towers.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Different yes. Never met an electrician that carried a tubing cutter around. Better watch him. He may be using it on EMT. :whistling2:


I use a close quarters tubing cutter all the time on service changes. And then I ream it with the screwdriver blade on my electricians knife. I then slip my pinky in the end of it and slide it around to make sure it's nice and smooth. I make new guys do the same thing and after the first couple really wicked emt splinters they get the idea to ream it good the first time.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

You are an apprentice taking a class at the Hall, right? The reason he gave is spurious, I'm sure he just wants you to practice using a knife, where there isn't the pressure of time as there would be on the job. Not so dumb, really. Oh, and yes, with a few possible exceptions, everyone in our local - from pre-apprentice on up - has a pair of wire strippers.

I keep my knife on me pretty much all the time at work and this has helped me and the person I am working with many times; my strippers come out only occasionally.

For the record, I believe that residential journeymen have wire strippers on their tool list where ICI journeymen do not (I don't have it handy).


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Some of the largest ec's in the country have banned knifes, I'm sure the insurance companies will be forcing everyone to do the same soon


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> Some of the largest ec's in the country have banned knifes, I'm sure the insurance companies will be forcing everyone to do the same soon


It's "knives", not "knifes".


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> Some of the largest ec's in the country have banned knifes, I'm sure the insurance companies will be forcing everyone to do the same soon


A few idiots and malingerers abusing the system screwing it up for everyone. That's about par for the course. Not bad enough when they want you in hard hat safety glasses and gloves to trim out in a 90% finished building or dig a ditch in the middle of a field. 

1) If the building falls down a hard hat and gloves won't help you. 

2) If the sky falls we're all screwed.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

What size conductors do we speak of ?

16-10s- linemans only. larger I'll use a knife.

If making up a can with many THHNs, i like the self adjusting strippers.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=6&ved=0CCoQ8gIwBQ#

Too many tools in my pockets make my pants droop,and I look like a plumber.

Taught a long time ago,'travel lite'.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Different yes. Never met an electrician that carried a tubing cutter around. Better watch him. He may be using it on EMT. :whistling2:


 
Green Lee makes a tubing cutter for emt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Green Lee makes a tubing cutter for emt.


And it sucks more than a Hoover.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Not using wire strippers is just plain stupid. Lots of guys will use their linesmans and risk ringing the solid wire or losing some of the strands of stranded wire. Stripping the wire with a knife should be done almost like sharpening a pencil and is a real PITA for smaller conductors. Does your local also require you to have an alcohol torch for soldering the wires?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And it sucks more than a Hoover.


 
Does it? I've seen them, never used one. I have cut emt with a Rigid tubing cutter many times. You cut about 3/4 of the way through and then break it. Comes out pretty clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Does it? I've seen them, never used one. I have cut emt with a Rigid tuging cutter many times. You cut about 3/4 of the way through and then break it. Comes out pretty clean.:thumbsup:


I bought one and couldn't make it do crap.

I would cut just like you say to, but it wouldn't back off. Handle would just unscrew. Had to continue cutting through just like a normal tubing cutter. Left a ridge on the inside higher than the Alps.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I bought one and couldn't make it do crap.
> 
> I would cut just like you say to, but it wouldn't back off. Handle would just unscrew. Had to continue cutting through just like a normal tubing cutter. Left a ridge on the inside higher than the Alps.


 
Thanks, that's one tool I will not buy.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

t-strippers make bad hammers....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

oldman said:


> t-strippers make bad hammers....


:laughing:
:laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I use a close quarters tubing cutter all the time on service changes. And then I ream it with the screwdriver blade on my electricians knife. I then slip my pinky in the end of it and slide it around to make sure it's nice and smooth. I make new guys do the same thing and after the first couple really wicked emt splinters they get the idea to ream it good the first time.


I must be missing a tool. What "electricians knife" has a "screwdriver blade"?
:blink:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I must be missing a tool. What "electricians knife" has a "screwdriver blade"?
> :blink:


 Klein, it has a sheepsfoot blade and a blade with a flat tip.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I must be missing a tool. What "electricians knife" has a "screwdriver blade"?
> :blink:


I have one I was issued in the military, a beek a regular blade and flat-head. I still have it in some box in the closet...



leland said:


> What size conductors do we speak of ?
> 
> 16-10s- linemans only. larger I'll use a knife.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this... Learned the hard way...

Knipex combo pliers

Hammer for staples
Strippers
knockin KO's
Cuts up to #2 depending on my mood
MC stripper
Reams small conduit
Dull Utility knive (yes DULL!)

Strips NM
Reams large conduit and strut
Strips any size conductor
Cuts sheet-rock
Beater screwdriver

Knock KO's
Chisel
Screws for rings and fittings...
That said there are a few tools I have not used in years - Dikes, long-nose, strippers...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How do you get the lip off the pipe after you used a tubing cutter? Seems like a lot of extra work. I just use a hacksaw or porta band.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I must be missing a tool. What "electricians knife" has a "screwdriver blade"?
> :blink:


 
Take a standard knife and bust the tip off.

Wa-la! Screwdriver blade!


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

rdr said:


> A few idiots and malingerers abusing the system screwing it up for everyone. That's about par for the course. Not bad enough when they want you in hard hat safety glasses and gloves to trim out in a 90% finished building or dig a ditch in the middle of a field.
> 
> 1) If the building falls down a hard hat and gloves won't help you.
> 
> 2) If the sky falls we're all screwed.


I couldn't agree more. I worked on a high rise a couple years ago, When we got close to finish the general lifted the hard hat requirement, but the contractor I was working for still required it....
I know it's all about insurance money, but still it's a damn near finished building, no work is being done overhead:001_huh:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> Not using wire strippers is just plain stupid. Lots of guys will use their linesmans and risk ringing the solid wire or losing some of the strands of stranded wire. Stripping the wire with a knife should be done almost like sharpening a pencil and is a real PITA for smaller conductors. Does your local also require you to have an alcohol torch for soldering the wires?



Not if you know what you are doing. break the insulation,and push.
If done right (correctly) the cutters never touch the conductors.

Tried and true. use the tool. don't let the tool use you.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Different yes. Never met an electrician that carried a tubing cutter around.  Better watch him. He may be using it on EMT. :whistling2:


With (A TON of) respect Sir.
You gotta get out more. this is a VERY handy tool for a variety of tasks.

PS: if need be..they make reamers.
Another thing my linemans come in handy for.

After all, it aint surgery.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

oldman said:


> t-strippers make bad hammers....



:thumbup::thumbup: Just another thing I don't need to carry.

Linemans- the best tool ever invented!:thumbup:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

How could you stand there and not laugh right in that guys face? 

I'd agree not to use strippers if he agreed to not breed even dumber children.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I finished the course today, and I never did ask why strippers weren't on the list. I did become pretty fast with my Ideal knife though.



Mastertorturer said:


> How could you stand there and not laugh right in that guys face?
> 
> I'd agree not to use strippers if he agreed to not breed even dumber children.


Actually, he was extremely knowledgeable and I learned a lot from him - I just found it funny that he said early term apprentices might be hassled on the job about having tools which aren't on the list.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Well I finished the course today, and I never did ask why strippers weren't on the list. I did become pretty fast with my Ideal knife though.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he was extremely knowledgeable and I learned a lot from him - I just found it funny that he said early term apprentices might be hassled on the job about having tools which aren't on the list.


I could see getting a big hassle for not having tools that ARE on the list, but for having tools beyond what's on the list? Not so much. :no:


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

```
Originally Posted by Vintage Sounds [URL="http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/wire-strippers-off-journeymans-list-tools-10233-post152161/#post152161"][IMG]http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/IMG][/URL] 
[I]Well I finished the course today, and I never did ask why strippers weren't on the list. I did become pretty fast with my Ideal knife though.[/I]
```
Don't know if you realise this but they're breeding you to be a wireman slave.

You'll get the "luxury of strippers" later on and be content using them instead of your knife. Well get used to it because they want residential wireman. 

If they keep you in the dark-ages with something as basic as stripping wire then what else will they try and blind you with? Pulling steel fish bare handed and no lube? No mini-drills to secure receptacles? Or perhaps you'll be using oxen to carry material to the job site?

This topic is still blowing my mind :blink:


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> Pulling steel fish bare handed and no lube? No mini-drills to secure receptacles?


Sniff, sniff, Whaaaaa!!!!! My screw-guns battery is dead - I have to go home and change my panties.... COME ON.....


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

leland said:


> With (A TON of) respect Sir.
> You gotta get out more. this is a VERY handy tool for a variety of tasks.
> 
> PS: if need be..they make reamers.
> ...


Appreciate your good manners. :thumbsup: I just never used one doing electrical work. I know you can ream pipe, "I have run more ridged than I want to admit", but the lip remaining when a tubing cutter is used is a serious lip. Its a rollover. Linemans will remove this lip?


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Appreciate your good manners. :thumbsup: I just never used one doing electrical work. I know you can ream pipe, "I have run more ridged than I want to admit", but the lip remaining when a tubing cutter is used is a serious lip. Its a rollover. Linemans will remove this lip?


You could use a newer cutter wheel.... Or a new cutter.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Appreciate your good manners. :thumbsup: I just never used one doing electrical work. I know you can ream pipe, "I have run more ridged than I want to admit", but the lip remaining when a tubing cutter is used is a serious lip. Its a rollover. Linemans will remove this lip?


A linemans will help with the lip. Just cut until you are almost through and then smack it with the linesmans and it will break apart. Hard to explain but do it a few times and it will make sense.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> A linemans will help with the lip. Just cut until you are almost through and then smack it with the linesmans and it will break apart. Hard to explain but do it a few times and it will make sense.


Why? I either have a hacksaw or portaband handy when I'm running pipe. And you still have to ream with those too. I guess I'm just from the old times. We never used or allowed anyone to use tubing cutters on EMT. Never.
I can cut and ream a piece of EMT with a saw in 1/3rd the time you could roll your tubing cutter around "how many times" then ream a heavy lip? It would not even be close or fair.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Why? I either have a hacksaw or portaband handy when I'm running pipe. And you still have to ream with those too. I guess I'm just from the old times. We never used or allowed anyone to use tubing cutters on EMT. Never.
> I can cut and ream a piece of EMT with a saw in 1/3rd the time you could roll your tubing cutter around "how many times" then ream a heavy lip? It would not even be close or fair.


Can you get your portaband up above a ceiling tile in a basement with 10 or 15 romexes right next to it and all assortment of other crap in the way? I'm, not saying you should use the tubing cutter for every cut. Just the ones that you can't cut otherwise for whatever reason.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

e57 said:


> Sniff, sniff, Whaaaaa!!!!! My screw-guns battery is dead - I have to go home and change my panties.... COME ON.....


These new-fangled electrimatic tool-a-mabobs come with battery chargers grandpa. 

Cranky old men don't get help setting the clock on their VCR.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Be careful with that non-contactor volt tester. I suspect you mean what we call a volt tic. I use one, but don't assume there is no power if it doesn't light up. Sometimes they fail and you could get shuucked a bit.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

We are not allowed to cut conduit with a tubing cutter in my area. It puts quite a sharp edge inside the conduit that is a lot of work to clean up and will likely damage the wire during a pull.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> I watched an electrician on Friday skin 500 kcmil with a plumbers tubing cutter, did not ring the wire and made a clean cut.
> 
> Different.


 Maybe that would be a better use for those greenlee tubing cutters I bought.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

nobody says its illegal to use a pipe cutter on any job its just slower.
when im in a jam sure i've used them. ive cut a ton of conduits coming up into tight spaces with them. some guys will skin 500s with them too. its fast when youre making up big noses for pulls.

you can ream the inside of pipe with almost anything piece of cake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are talking about the plumbers type tubing cutters they use on copper, using it on EMT, we cannot use them here. If the inspector sees them in you hand or tool bag they will check every conduit and make you ream every bit of the metal that went inside the pipe. Piece of cake in your opinion, not when he sticks his finger in and feels any ridge or heaven forbid gets cut, then where's the piece of cake?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Strippers*



wildleg said:


> i think its great that they are teaching them to strip with a knife. Its something they should know.


I agree with you...Basics is important to learn if you don't happen to have the newest technology.
I stood in line for a very long time last year at Lowes because their computer system was down and the kids didn't know how to DO THE MATH.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

David Channell said:


> If you are talking about the plumbers type tubing cutters they use on copper, using it on EMT, we cannot use them here. If the inspector sees them in you hand or tool bag they will check every conduit and make you ream every bit of the metal that went inside the pipe. Piece of cake in your opinion, not when he sticks his finger in and feels any ridge or heaven forbid gets cut, then where's the piece of cake?


 
like I said its a piece of cake to *REAM* the pipe. you can ream it quick with the reamer attachment on the screw driver or with channellocks or anything else. i have no problem with it. piece of cake for me and just about any other electrician i know. you shouldnt be installing any thing with a burr left on it anyway. pipe always needs to be reamed. thats basic stuff.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wire strippers*



David Channell said:


> If you are talking about the plumbers type tubing cutters they use on copper, using it on EMT, we cannot use them here. If the inspector sees them in you hand or tool bag they will check every conduit and make you ream every bit of the metal that went inside the pipe. Piece of cake in your opinion, not when he sticks his finger in and feels any ridge or heaven forbid gets cut, then where's the piece of cake?


I think that I would always carry a tubing cutter to insure that an inspector did his job.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I think that I would always carry a tubing cutter to insure that an inspector did his job.


Would or should? Cause i don't want the inspector to even get out of his car.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wire Strippers*



Rudeboy said:


> Would or should? Cause i don't want the inspector to even get out of his car.


Hey, man, I am with you. If I was insecure about the work that I did, I would meet him at the drive with a LATTE. I feel your pain.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Hey, man, I am with you. If I was insecure about the work that I did, I would meet him at the drive with a LATTE. I feel your pain.


I don't care where we meet, as long as the job card gets signed. i can meet him at the building department at 3:30pm for all I care.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wire strippers*



Rudeboy said:


> I don't care where we meet, as long as the job card gets signed. i can meet him at the building department at 3:30pm for all I care.


I honestly don't know if you are serious, or not , but there are a lot of people out there that think that way.Most electricians take pride in their work and would welcome a critique.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I honestly don't know if you are serious, or not , but there are a lot of people out there that think that way.Most electricians take pride in their work and would welcome a critique.


Dude, i am joking. Sorry I didn't use smilies.:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wire Strippers*



Rudeboy said:


> Dude, i am joking. Sorry I didn't use smilies.:thumbup:


Sorry...my bad. Sometimes I am too serious and forget that others out there may be the DEVIL'S ADVOCATE.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Sorry...my bad. Sometimes I am too serious and forget that others out there may be the DEVIL'S ADVOCATE.


Yeah no worries. Actually I really do care what people think of my work, but mostly the GC because that brings more prestige and future contracts for the co that I work for which means props from the boss and a paycheck for me. Also, I like really clean wiring and make it a point.
Most of the inspectors I know already in the jurisdictions that I work in so it's usually just a "hey what's up, what are we doing here?" type thing. But, I do want to impress an inspector that I've never met before. San Francisco has (as e57 put it) a bizarre bunch of inspectors.
inspectors are people too, some cool, some idiots, some very smart, some ego-tripping.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

The burr in the inside of the conduit that you get with a tubing cutter will not allow my reamer inside and channel locks will not go inside of 1/2" emt either. I'm surprised that your inspectors would allow a plumbing tool to be used on conduit. They sure won't here in Calif. Do the also allow plumbing tape instead of conduit straps?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you do on Rigid conduit?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

brian john said:


> What do you se on Rigid conduit?


Port a band :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rdr said:


> Port a band :thumbsup:



When I installed rigid, our machine was set for pipe cutter reamer and threader, a porta band would have been a PIA and time consuming.


----------

